# FS - 55G the whole package $130 obo



## nonsans (Apr 22, 2010)

*PLEASE NOTE THAT I AM SELLING IT AS A WHOLE I AM NOT GOING TO BREAK ANY ITEMS *

Selling 55Gallon tank pacakge
Includes
- 36x18x18 55Gallon tank
- few minor scratches, 3 year old tank
- custom stand
- custom glass cover
- Amazing looking rocks (5 piece)
- Fluval 404
- 36in Coralife with bulb
- 28in Light fixture
- 5pc plant trimming set
- 2inches of flourite on the bottom of the tank
- bag of white sand
- lots of java needles, anubias, java fern, moss, and some other plants
- breeding trap
- bucket of fish food
- thermometer
- heaters
- Aquaclear 300
- Fluval Carbon refiller 1650g (1/2 full)
- Fluval Ammonia refiller 1600g (2/3 full)
- airpump
- 4 different nets
- driftwoods
- and more
- you find anything that is aquarium related it's yours

Pictures
imgur: the simple image sharer

*PLEASE NOTE THAT I AM SELLING IT AS A WHOLE I AM NOT GOING TO BREAK ANY ITEMS*


----------



## nonsans (Apr 22, 2010)

bumpty bump


----------



## tylerv (Jul 11, 2011)

What are the dimensions?
Does the tank or filters leak?
Is the coralife fixture T8? T5? T5HO?
whats fixture is the 28" fixture?


----------



## nah (Jul 22, 2010)

Great deal! Tank is too big for me unfortunately.


----------



## nonsans (Apr 22, 2010)

tylerv 
- dimensions are 18x18x36
- no and no
- i don
- 28in light fixture is just a normal one that goes on top looks like this Aqueon® Single Tube Fluorescent Strip-Light - Lighting & Hoods - Fish - PetSmart


----------



## Fire_eel (Aug 12, 2013)

smokin deal for $130

somebody grab this!!!


----------



## nao (Jan 23, 2011)

is it still for sale,????? trying to send pm - but -says full


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

I wish I could afford this, could totally use the tank for my geckos and the rest for my fish. :-\

Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fish Freak (Jan 3, 2014)

If I still lived anywhere remotely close to the lower mainland I would buy that set up from you right now. Don't suppose you want to ship it to me in Tumbler Ridge? Lol.


----------



## nonsans (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes this is still for sale, sorry just emptied pm inbox.

There is nothing wrong with the tank, i just need to get rid of it for personal reasons

It holds water perfectly, it is now half filled and will fill it up when you come


----------



## Fire_eel (Aug 12, 2013)

just the fluval 404 is worth $130


----------



## nonsans (Apr 22, 2010)

no one wants it but i need to sell it so price of this package has been dropping steadliy


----------



## nonsans (Apr 22, 2010)

bumpty bump


----------



## nonsans (Apr 22, 2010)

bumpty bump


----------



## nonsans (Apr 22, 2010)

bumpty bump


----------



## nonsans (Apr 22, 2010)

bumpty bump


----------



## nonsans (Apr 22, 2010)

bumpty bump


----------



## nonsans (Apr 22, 2010)

to the top


----------



## Monsterdewy (Dec 26, 2013)

Tank still for sale ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fish Freak (Jan 3, 2014)

My wife is making a trip from the frozen North down to he LML in March sometime. If for some inconceivable reason no one has taken this set-up by then I would be more than happy to. I'll keep checking this add, if it isn't posted as being sold close to the time my wife is travelling then I'll PM you to see if it's still available.


----------



## Just-Koi (Oct 29, 2012)

pm sent .........


----------



## Lshade (Feb 9, 2014)

Not sure if he's on too much but I ended up buying this so it's sold


----------



## Just-Koi (Oct 29, 2012)

Lshade said:


> Not sure if he's on too much but I ended up buying this so it's sold


thanks for the heads up.


----------

